# I'm looking for plastic lids for #10 cans



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Does anyone know of a good place to purchase these? The LDS used to sell them, but I don't see them in their online store any longer. They should measure 6 2/8" diameter, which is a large coffee can size lid. Thanks!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Search for company that sells freeze dried bell peppers, carrots, onions etc. 
I do not recall the company name. But they also provide/sell the tops you are searching for.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Here it is: 6 for $4

https://www.mredepot.com/10-can-plastic-lids-p/fe005.htm


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

jimcosta said:


> Here it is: 6 for $4
> 
> https://www.mredepot.com/10-can-plastic-lids-p/fe005.htm


Thank you so much!!! I was beginning to think I shold just pull the lids off my stored coffee and use that. This is much better.


----------

